# Giving up



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I hate to say it, but I don't think I'm gonna waste any money on my B13. I say waste becaue, my car is 9 years old, next year it will be 10, that's a long time in car years, it has a tiny motor that only with large amounts of money will make any real power. I like my Sentra and would love to keep working on it, but the fact remains, who's going to be faster ? The 300ZX with 10 grand under the hood or my Sentra with it's 1600cc's of raw buzzing power, even if I dumped 20 K into it, it would still be nothing more than an old car someone wasted their money on, because most of the shit inside wont be salvageable, the car will be really outdated and be racking up quite high in the miles. So I hate to be one to give up, and as much as i love smoking Civics, I think it's time I gave up hope on my 94 Sentra, parts are few and hard to find, the body isn't exactly sexy and when you get down to it the car will become more of a waste, especially conidering it's already almost a decade old. Well gents, sorry for the long message, but thought I'd try to explain my reasoning. I think I'll try to get a new SE-R(hehehe)


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's interesting that you rationalize it that way, and a lot of people would agree with you. I chose not to buy a new car and instead bought a 10 year old SE-R expecting to dump money into it not just to keep it reliable and pleasurable to drive but also to out perform most new cars. The way I look at it, even if I dumped $15K into my car i'd still be spending less than if I had a new car, I could have a 10 year old car that would be damn near completely restored mechanically and it'd whomp on cars that cost a lot more. It makes more sense to me economically to put money into an older car that has a good track record, than to start making payments on a new car that depreciated as soon as I drove it off the lot. Regardless, cars are a poor investment, you rarely get back what you put into them but I have no intention of trying, I'm going to drive mine as long as I can. But that's my mentality, I've heard of people getting rid of a car because the clutch went out. I don't regret selling my '93 XE and getting my '93 SE-R, but it was a hard pill to swallow, as the XE was in better shape in nearly all respects.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

true... cars are bottomless money pits, sadly, cars that keep value are pretty rare... and in those cases, the starting value is just way too high...

i chose to buy my Mazda second-hand, and although it could be better, the value for the money is pretty good... plus surplus parts and aftermarket spares are always cheaper than the dealership OEMs i feel i'm obliged to buy when my car is new.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

toolapcfan, I didn't say I'd get rid of an SE-R, lol. I want to get rid of my Sentra XE. It was never intended to be and will never be a sports car.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so toss the xe and get an se-r.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

good thinking


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

Estis Fatuus, your reasoning is pretty sound. However, keep in mind that what is considered old today may be considered classic tomorrow. Take the original VW bug. It wasn't really "sexy" and it's original configured engine was not powerful. But it was easy to work on\upgrade and parts were cheap. Some followed a similar line of reasoning as yours and "upgraded" to a Rabbit. Now a beatle in good condition sells for more than when it was new (over 25 years later!). Sadly, the same is not true for most Rabbits. I don't know if the same is true for the B13, but hey, maybe!? (especially w\the SE-R package!)


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Modding Cars = Hobby*

Modding a car, whether OLD or new, is a hobby. I can't stand people that try and justify the worth of doing something to a car. IT'S A HOBBY. If you engage in a hobby, you are THROWING money away if you're not enjoying it. If you can't afford it, DON'T DO IT. Try and get someone who owns R/C cars, flies R/C planes, or collects video games to justify why they buy those things. REAL cars fall into this category. IT'S FOR FUN. Don't kid yourself into thinking practicality. Modding a car is IMPRACTICAL...PERIOD. If you just replaced your rusting muffler with a performance exhaust and are trying to convince yourself that you are "justified" in doing so, YOU JUST LIED TO YOURSELF. (Disclaimer - unless the end cost was the same) 

So, thanks for convincing us that we are wasting our money on our old cars.  

Tell ya what, if I could sink $20K into my car, I probably would. Why? Because if I had $20K to my name I could probably afford to do so and in the end I would say, "Wow, that was fun." Not, "Damn, I could have saved $5 on those hoses by clipping my coupon at the auto parts store." So go buy yourself a new car. While you're at it, don't get the SE-R, get the SPEC-V...because "it's justified and worth it."


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Somebody needs a nap.  And no, putting money into a car is not throwing it away. Like I said, spending $10K on my car and having a mechanically "new" car would make more econmical sense than buying a new car that cost more and has less bang for the buck, although that's going to be relative.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

cronkbogey said:


> *Estis Fatuus, your reasoning is pretty sound. However, keep in mind that what is considered old today may be considered classic tomorrow. Take the original VW bug. It wasn't really "sexy" and it's original configured engine was not powerful. But it was easy to work on\upgrade and parts were cheap. Some followed a similar line of reasoning as yours and "upgraded" to a Rabbit. Now a beatle in good condition sells for more than when it was new (over 25 years later!). Sadly, the same is not true for most Rabbits. I don't know if the same is true for the B13, but hey, maybe!? (especially w\the SE-R package!) *


LMAO... I sold my 1966 VW Beetle in April and bought a 1993 SE-R just a month ago... I spent almost 4k in just the engine alone and it only ran 15's at high alt. The handling sucked @ss compaired to what I'm in now. Besides, now I have heat, A/C and tons of other stuff... and it's cheaper on my insurance because of safety features... and they are sexy if you mod them right. STOCK parts are cheap. Hipo quality aftermarket isn't.

But, I got more attention in my VW's than I did in anyother car... Besides my friends Cobra, that only saw the attention from the police.

I must say. Driving the SE-R is WAAAAY More fun and I'll know I'll get there. Ditch the XE, I wouldn't be happy in that thing either.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Lets see.... I have a 11 year old Sentra in good shape.
Were gonna dump $10 Grand in it and see what we got OK????
Remember Im doing the labor and these are "guestimate" prices.


$5000-------- GTi-R clip and other necessitys for a 300HP SR20DET
$1500--------Pro-Kit, Kybs, Poly Bushings, STB's and all the rest of the suspension.
$2000--------Skyline Widebody / Paint job
$1500--------Brake Upgrade / Interior

SO for 10G's Ive got a Brand NEW Car That Out LOOKS, Out HAndles, and will Outrun Most new cars. Ill keep mine ........THANK YOU.....

ANd yes... I know the prices arent exact but its close enough to make the point.....


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

NoReason said:


> *LMAO... I sold my 1966 VW Beetle in April and bought a 1993 SE-R just a month ago... I spent almost 4k in just the engine alone and it only ran 15's at high alt. The handling sucked @ss compaired to what I'm in now. Besides, now I have heat, A/C and tons of other stuff... and it's cheaper on my insurance because of safety features... and they are sexy if you mod them right. STOCK parts are cheap. Hipo quality aftermarket isn't.
> *


Please note I was comparing the VW Beatle with the VW Rabbit. A souped up 1970s Super Beatle would cream the standard 1980s VW Rabbit. In this context I was comparing something like a 1973 Super Beatle with a 1984 Rabbit and a modded 93 Sentra with the latest model basic Sentra. Note I am not comparing the classic Beatle with the modern or even 1993 Sentra. That would be a 20+ year difference! Of course I would agree that an economy compact car of that period is not likely to compete with today's vehicles. The point I was trying to make was that there is not usually a tremendous difference when a decade or so is concerned (your '93 has heat and air and stereo just like a 2003). Furthermore, if you had bought your VW in 1966 and merely maintained it in good condition, you would have been able to sell it today for more than you bought it. That constitutes a smart investment.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Mar 26, 2003)

dude, give up on the sentra and just get a civic.

civic: $3500
LS swap: $1500 from my source
turbo setup: $2000
sleeves and internals:$1500
suspension and wheels:$1500

$10,000 gets you a LOW 11 second car that can be daily driven.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

GSRswapandslow said:


> *dude, give up on the sentra and just get a civic.
> 
> civic: $3500
> LS swap: $1500 from my source
> ...


Yes... join the legions of civic owners! It would be just as cheap to buy an SE-R turbo it and run 11's.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Mar 26, 2003)

i know, i just wanted to talk some shit.

I have a really good friend with a GTiR swap in his red 2 door SER, and I love it.

I'm even hoping to swap mine out sometime...

but yeah, my civic will always be faster.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

GSRswapandslow said:


> *i know, i just wanted to talk some shit.
> 
> I have a really good friend with a GTiR swap in his red 2 door SER, and I love it.
> 
> ...


What does your 10sec civic weigh? and how much HP is it making? The reason I'm asking is because it might be cheaper to do the SE-R SR20performance.com has a T28 set up for $1050. Take that turbo kit and make the mods to make it a 400hp kit. The SR20 will handle at least 400 hp with the stock internals, i think i've heard up to 450. I'm wondering though what kind of time a ~2400lbs car would turn with ~400hp and slicks. You could even lighten it probably drop it to 2200.


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *What does your 10sec civic weigh? and how much HP is it making? The reason I'm asking is because it might be cheaper to do the SE-R SR20performance.com has a T28 set up for $1050. Take that turbo kit and make the mods to make it a 400hp kit. The SR20 will handle at least 400 hp with the stock internals, i think i've heard up to 450. I'm wondering though what kind of time a ~2400lbs car would turn with ~400hp and slicks. You could even lighten it probably drop it to 2200. *



hmmm.... what would u do with the $8950 u got left over


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

iowna91 said:


> *hmmm.... what would u do with the $8950 u got left over *


What are you talking about??? Don't forget the cost of the car Mine was $1800


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

u still got 7 g's left


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

nastynissan said:


> *Lets see.... I have a 11 year old Sentra in good shape.
> Were gonna dump $10 Grand in it and see what we got OK????
> Remember Im doing the labor and these are "guestimate" prices.
> 
> ...


I Personally will NEVER buy a brand new car. Unless I get rich that is.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Mar 26, 2003)

my car weighs right at 1790 with half a tank of gas...

I can only assume it is making around 430 or so at the wheels. I've never dynoed it. I tune with a wideband and EGT


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

430???? you have got to be THE BIGGEST NOOB! no one believes you! give it up!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

GSRswapandslow said:


> *my car weighs right at 1790 with half a tank of gas...
> 
> I can only assume it is making around 430 or so at the wheels. I've never dynoed it. I tune with a wideband and EGT *


What car? the ones in your profile would weigh more than that, i was assuming you were talking about a CRX Well i hope your not a liar as sno said.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

another thing most people dont want to take in affect is cost of the car.. you can get a good 300zx for like 15K right or you can get a sentra for like 5 and drop that extra 10K in for mods.. take a guess whos gonna be faster and better looking.. i like the 300zx but they are really heavy and you can drop an sr20det for less and mod that and most likely put over 400whp..


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

Just to put things into perspective. The only modifications to my 1991 Sentra SER is Tokico shocks & springs and an open air filter and my car was faster than a 2000 BMW 325 through the canyons of Los Angeles. I bought the car for only a $1000. Life is great! 










-------
www.geocities.com/sentrasersr20de/


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

psulemon said:


> *another thing most people dont want to take in affect is cost of the car.. you can get a good 300zx for like 15K right or you can get a sentra for like 5 and drop that extra 10K in for mods.. take a guess whos gonna be faster and better looking.. i like the 300zx but they are really heavy and you can drop an sr20det for less and mod that and most likely put over 400whp.. *


Yeah... and then when you go to sell the 300zx you get 15,000 back... when you sell the sentra you might get 5,500 for it. Sentra better looking than a 300??? well if you think so.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

Having a flashy car doens't always get you attention you want. My friend in his 2000 Mustang Cobra tells me all the time he doesn't get any more looks in his Cobra than he did in his SER. 
He would often point out how much quieter, smoother handling, better gas mileage, fit and finish was so much better than his mustang. Haha.. I guess it's like comparing Apples to Oranges. My 13 year old import is holding up better than his 3 year old domestic crap. Like my dad said the best built american car is Japanese. I believe him.


----------

